# Lasagna fatty



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

All these pasta fatties this week got me thinking. 
lasagna. In a fatty. A proper job.

So I've made a couple, just off to set up the smoker and I'll be back later to show the pics and what i did. 

I'm up to 10 ounce fatties now lol. 
Also made a mini-6 oz er with chopped peppers, bacon and low fat cheddar. 
You know 'just beacuse'. 

(bugger - just remembered I was going to hot smoke my mates trout as well) 
Right then - laters, things to do !


----------



## dingle (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds good aardvark, waiting on the details.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

get them q-views ready...lasagna fattie....well love lasagna and love a fattie ( not my wife ..hehe ) why not combined the 2..sounds good


----------



## wutang (Sep 27, 2008)

I have done a lasagna fattie.  Mixed mild italian sausage and ground beef together for the meat and stuffed with ricotta cheese, precooked lasagna noodles, pasta sauce and mozzerella cheese. I still is probably my favorite of the fatties I have made.  I am interested to see yours.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay. Here's what i did. 
Precooked some lasagna sheets for 9 minutes. Leaves them plenty pliable but also not too soft so that they won't absorb any more juice :-) 

MAde the tomatoe sauce in the genie. Added a few cherry tomatoes, tomatoe puree, ketchup, mixed herbs, half an elephant garlic clove, half an oinion (same amount lol) dash of lea and perrins and some pepper. Whizzed. Result - good thick tomatoe sauce. 

For the meat I've used a couple of pre-cooked venison grills. They turn back to mince pretty easily. 
Mixed that with the tomatoe sauce - good thick mixture. 
laid the pasta on the sausage meat (will have to try rolling pin and double layer clingfilm next time.)
Spread meat mix on pasta, covered with jarlsberg slices (norwegian cheese) sprinkled a few mushrooms on top and some pepper. Rolled to fatty. 
made 2 of these and one with the 6 oz I had left that was just chopped bacon, low fat cheddar and chopped pepper. That one might come apart during smoking lol The sausage was a wee bit thin in places.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

lookin good man real good..cant wait for the end results


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

My mate dumped a couple of biggish trout on me a while back. Finally got round to defrosting and beheading them. 
Was going to stuff them with herbs but couldn't be arsed. So just rubbed with evoo inside and out and liberally sprinkled rub on the outside. 
We'll see what happens lol

I've also put a tray of the re-processed ribs in the bottom of the smoker. I'll give them a couple of hours and see what happens. To recap: they've been demarinaded of the evil store concoction. Boiled (No! - yes lol) remarinaded and now smoked. 
The meat will either fall off the bones and be mana from heven or be tough as old boots - I await the results with interest :-)_ ('cos I've got about 15 lbs of the things in the freezer lol)_ And costco want Â£5 for a small rack of babyback ribs. Yes you heard that right $9 for a small rack of bbrs.

It's all in now - I'll go and see what temps I've got after this post :-)  

I've poured a can of cheap lager in the drip pan today. And why not :-) (right below the ribs: _Mmmmm..._)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

temps look good. 

Although I find that my bradley cooks faster at lower temperatures than all the time charts suggest. 
Wondering if this is down to the design/shape of the bradley or the difference in electric versus charcoal smokers. 

Things seem to reach internal temps faster with oven temps lower than any of the charts suggest. 
It all tastes great - I'm not complainging. Just wonder why :-)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking good so far. I bet it turns out good.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

well my main concern was the lasagna flattening back out and splitting the fatties. But just had a peek and all three seem to be holding together really well. 
If we hadn't had bacon sarnies for lunch I'd have been tempted to wrap a couple of strips round to hold them together. But looks like my sausage meat has done the job on it's own :-) The outsides sealed itself now - so should be fine. 
One is looking pretty flat though.


----------



## jond (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounding great, looking forward to the finished products :)

Jon.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

gettig there - just snagged a couple of ribs. 
OH YEAH ! 
Them babies are tender like you wouldn't believe :-) 
I'll leave them in till the fish's done as that's probably going to take longest. Bradley staying pretty low today - nice slow cook. 
Little fatty is at 165 but I'm going to leave it in till the other 2 hit 165. The flat one's leaking a bit of cheese. I think this is a good sign that the interior is proper lasagna'd :-) 

But yeah, I'm off to aldi tomorrow to see if they got any more of the ribs left.
Just call me 'Rib-boiler' lol


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

food done - later guys :-)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

pics later - just have to mention.
The lasagna fatties ? 
FRIGGIN' AWESOME. I mean walk a mile over salted broken glass in bare feet in a subzero snowstorm wearing nothing but a thong AWESOME. 
It might even be repeatable lol

Mind you I'd chawed down a handful of ribs (also REALLY good) and half the bacon cheese and pepper fatty (damn good) before I even got to the lasagna.

taking a wee break now, downed two beers watching bit of telly. then eat some more and put the salmon into cure for tomorrow :-)

ps. even the trout is pretty good. 

You know, this food smoking lark might just catch on ;-)


----------



## big game cook (Sep 27, 2008)

looks great. i made a pizza one this week. it was pretty good too.

i should have made some garlic bread too.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 28, 2008)

I ate too much. 
Really shouldnt have eaten the entire lasagna fattie, quite a few ribs and half the mini-mini fatty last night. Could barely move. 

Been to the gym this morning, and just got back from my neighbours sons 1st birthday party. 
Rick's from a big indian family. 
If you've never had proper home cooked by a traditional indian mum indian food, you've basically never had proper indian food. 
And yes you guessed it. I ate too much again. 
 Post last pics from last night later - going to sit and digest for a couple of hours now. 
The problem with only having the one vice is that you're prone to over indulge ;-)


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife was over the shoulder viewing, Lasagna Fatty is the next smoke


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

good choice - I'm recovered from overeating at the weekend now :-) 
Got about 10 lbs of cold cured and cold smoked salmon and some cheese in the smoker at the moment.

Got the second lasagna fatty for dinner tonight, I'll warm it up in the oven and we'll have it with some salad. lol 

The trout was excellent, reallly mild, barely there smoke taste. We had one of them in sarnies for lunch and my mate took the other for dinner tomorrow :-) Next time I'll slaver the spice mix on the insdie of the fish. Worked reallly well but didn't penetrate the skin :-(

Right got to do some work. It's my excuse for being around this afternoon - it's not really to keep an eye on the smoker ;-)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

lol far too many posts without pics. So here's the last lot from saturday. 

Today's smoke is going to be a complete 'How to'. On cold smoked salmon. Plus I've been experimenting with smoking cheese. And that'll be over in the cheese thread :-)

The ribs really should have been spritzed/mopped. As they are a bit dry now they've cooled down. Great with ketchup, but... 
I know better for next time :-)


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice smoke aardvark! All look great....really lookin forwark to your salmon!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

All these pasta fatties this week got me thinking. 
lasagna. In a fatty. A proper job.

So I've made a couple, just off to set up the smoker and I'll be back later to show the pics and what i did. 

I'm up to 10 ounce fatties now lol. 
Also made a mini-6 oz er with chopped peppers, bacon and low fat cheddar. 
You know 'just beacuse'. 

(bugger - just remembered I was going to hot smoke my mates trout as well) 
Right then - laters, things to do !


----------



## dingle (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds good aardvark, waiting on the details.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

get them q-views ready...lasagna fattie....well love lasagna and love a fattie ( not my wife ..hehe ) why not combined the 2..sounds good


----------



## wutang (Sep 27, 2008)

I have done a lasagna fattie.  Mixed mild italian sausage and ground beef together for the meat and stuffed with ricotta cheese, precooked lasagna noodles, pasta sauce and mozzerella cheese. I still is probably my favorite of the fatties I have made.  I am interested to see yours.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay. Here's what i did. 
Precooked some lasagna sheets for 9 minutes. Leaves them plenty pliable but also not too soft so that they won't absorb any more juice :-) 

MAde the tomatoe sauce in the genie. Added a few cherry tomatoes, tomatoe puree, ketchup, mixed herbs, half an elephant garlic clove, half an oinion (same amount lol) dash of lea and perrins and some pepper. Whizzed. Result - good thick tomatoe sauce. 

For the meat I've used a couple of pre-cooked venison grills. They turn back to mince pretty easily. 
Mixed that with the tomatoe sauce - good thick mixture. 
laid the pasta on the sausage meat (will have to try rolling pin and double layer clingfilm next time.)
Spread meat mix on pasta, covered with jarlsberg slices (norwegian cheese) sprinkled a few mushrooms on top and some pepper. Rolled to fatty. 
made 2 of these and one with the 6 oz I had left that was just chopped bacon, low fat cheddar and chopped pepper. That one might come apart during smoking lol The sausage was a wee bit thin in places.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

lookin good man real good..cant wait for the end results


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

My mate dumped a couple of biggish trout on me a while back. Finally got round to defrosting and beheading them. 
Was going to stuff them with herbs but couldn't be arsed. So just rubbed with evoo inside and out and liberally sprinkled rub on the outside. 
We'll see what happens lol

I've also put a tray of the re-processed ribs in the bottom of the smoker. I'll give them a couple of hours and see what happens. To recap: they've been demarinaded of the evil store concoction. Boiled (No! - yes lol) remarinaded and now smoked. 
The meat will either fall off the bones and be mana from heven or be tough as old boots - I await the results with interest :-)_ ('cos I've got about 15 lbs of the things in the freezer lol)_ And costco want Â£5 for a small rack of babyback ribs. Yes you heard that right $9 for a small rack of bbrs.

It's all in now - I'll go and see what temps I've got after this post :-)  

I've poured a can of cheap lager in the drip pan today. And why not :-) (right below the ribs: _Mmmmm..._)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

temps look good. 

Although I find that my bradley cooks faster at lower temperatures than all the time charts suggest. 
Wondering if this is down to the design/shape of the bradley or the difference in electric versus charcoal smokers. 

Things seem to reach internal temps faster with oven temps lower than any of the charts suggest. 
It all tastes great - I'm not complainging. Just wonder why :-)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking good so far. I bet it turns out good.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

well my main concern was the lasagna flattening back out and splitting the fatties. But just had a peek and all three seem to be holding together really well. 
If we hadn't had bacon sarnies for lunch I'd have been tempted to wrap a couple of strips round to hold them together. But looks like my sausage meat has done the job on it's own :-) The outsides sealed itself now - so should be fine. 
One is looking pretty flat though.


----------



## jond (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounding great, looking forward to the finished products :)

Jon.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

gettig there - just snagged a couple of ribs. 
OH YEAH ! 
Them babies are tender like you wouldn't believe :-) 
I'll leave them in till the fish's done as that's probably going to take longest. Bradley staying pretty low today - nice slow cook. 
Little fatty is at 165 but I'm going to leave it in till the other 2 hit 165. The flat one's leaking a bit of cheese. I think this is a good sign that the interior is proper lasagna'd :-) 

But yeah, I'm off to aldi tomorrow to see if they got any more of the ribs left.
Just call me 'Rib-boiler' lol


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

food done - later guys :-)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

pics later - just have to mention.
The lasagna fatties ? 
FRIGGIN' AWESOME. I mean walk a mile over salted broken glass in bare feet in a subzero snowstorm wearing nothing but a thong AWESOME. 
It might even be repeatable lol

Mind you I'd chawed down a handful of ribs (also REALLY good) and half the bacon cheese and pepper fatty (damn good) before I even got to the lasagna.

taking a wee break now, downed two beers watching bit of telly. then eat some more and put the salmon into cure for tomorrow :-)

ps. even the trout is pretty good. 

You know, this food smoking lark might just catch on ;-)


----------



## big game cook (Sep 27, 2008)

looks great. i made a pizza one this week. it was pretty good too.

i should have made some garlic bread too.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 28, 2008)

I ate too much. 
Really shouldnt have eaten the entire lasagna fattie, quite a few ribs and half the mini-mini fatty last night. Could barely move. 

Been to the gym this morning, and just got back from my neighbours sons 1st birthday party. 
Rick's from a big indian family. 
If you've never had proper home cooked by a traditional indian mum indian food, you've basically never had proper indian food. 
And yes you guessed it. I ate too much again. 
 Post last pics from last night later - going to sit and digest for a couple of hours now. 
The problem with only having the one vice is that you're prone to over indulge ;-)


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife was over the shoulder viewing, Lasagna Fatty is the next smoke


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

good choice - I'm recovered from overeating at the weekend now :-) 
Got about 10 lbs of cold cured and cold smoked salmon and some cheese in the smoker at the moment.

Got the second lasagna fatty for dinner tonight, I'll warm it up in the oven and we'll have it with some salad. lol 

The trout was excellent, reallly mild, barely there smoke taste. We had one of them in sarnies for lunch and my mate took the other for dinner tomorrow :-) Next time I'll slaver the spice mix on the insdie of the fish. Worked reallly well but didn't penetrate the skin :-(

Right got to do some work. It's my excuse for being around this afternoon - it's not really to keep an eye on the smoker ;-)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

lol far too many posts without pics. So here's the last lot from saturday. 

Today's smoke is going to be a complete 'How to'. On cold smoked salmon. Plus I've been experimenting with smoking cheese. And that'll be over in the cheese thread :-)

The ribs really should have been spritzed/mopped. As they are a bit dry now they've cooled down. Great with ketchup, but... 
I know better for next time :-)


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice smoke aardvark! All look great....really lookin forwark to your salmon!!


----------

